# D7 visa - experiences?



## suiko (Dec 7, 2015)

It looks like it is going to be difficult for me to move permanently from the UK before end of 2020. As such, I imagine I cannot apply for residency under current conditions, as if I do go to the câmara municipal I will then become automatically tax resident, right?

If this is the case, my option after Jan 2021 will be a D7 visa. Does anyone have any experience of this option?


----------



## suiko (Dec 7, 2015)

No one with any experience of this?


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

suiko said:


> No one with any experience of this?


I do. Everything you need to know about getting a D7 visa can be found in the often updated Files section of the Facebook group 'Americans & FriendsPT'.


----------



## suiko (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks. I don't use FB, but will obviously have to find a way of having a look!


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

suiko said:


> Thanks. I don't use FB, but will obviously have to find a way of having a look!


Before I began looking for answers to my questions about getting a visa, the only reason I used FB was because it was the preferred way to communicate for 3 of my friends. The files and discussion at Americans & FriendsPT was, and still is, the single best source of info I found online. Getting access to the files would significantly reduce your frustration and time spent searching.


----------

